# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Did everyone remember



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

to spring forward?


Roger Miller


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

to spring forward?


Roger Miller


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Roger that!


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

You know I think it would be nice if this happened in the middle of the work week. Say around 1pm. We leap ahead to 2pm on a Friday. So you goto lunch at noon and come back after and hour and its 2pm. That would make the work week splendid! LOL.









On a serious side it will be nice to see the sun a little more.


----------

